#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the best sites for online shopping in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


Online shopping become a trend,there are lots of online shopping sites in Sri Lanka as well.As I am new to online shoppping I would like to know which is the best online shopping site in Sri Lanka.Can you guys suggest me some Sri Lanka based online shopping sites?

----------


## Katren

> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Online shopping become a trend,there are lots of online shopping sites in Sri Lanka as well.As I am new to online shoppping I would like to know which is the best online shopping site in Sri Lanka.Can you guys suggest me some Sri Lanka based online shopping sites?


Hello Bhavya,

There are soo many online shopping stores are available and I got so many products from them, some of the products are not quality but they mentioned (in their description) clearly they are providing the exact match and delivery within a time frame. But Nopes! I felt disappointed and wast of my time, at that time I feel like if I allocate some time and go to the shop directly and purchase it. that would be great, It's my previous experience. when I check the "Spring & Summer" I feel WOW, because of still I'm buying so many things from them, Absolutely awesome service provider, on-time delivery with the quality of products and the most important thing is they are having the good customer relationship. I prefer to buy from Spring & Summer, Go and check it out if you are interested!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bhavya,
> 
> There are soo many online shopping stores are available and I got so many products from them, some of the products are not quality but they mentioned (in their description) clearly they are providing the exact match and delivery within a time frame. But Nopes! I felt disappointed and wast of my time, at that time I feel like if I allocate some time and go to the shop directly and purchase it. that would be great, It's my previous experience. when I check the "Spring & Summer" I feel WOW, because of still I'm buying so many things from them, Absolutely awesome service provider, on-time delivery with the quality of products and the most important thing is they are having the good customer relationship. I prefer to buy from Spring & Summer, Go and check it out if you are interested!


Thanks for your reply Katern, I never buy anything from "Spring & Summer", After reading your positive feedback now I am planning to buy something from 
"Spring & Summer". After my purchase, I will let you know my experience with "Spring & Summer"  :Smile:

----------

